# Injured baby mouse.



## ckore (Oct 30, 2017)

Greetings,

I have a mom and 3 baby deer mice I caught. One was injured (bitten maybe) by my cats. It can not use one leg and it looks like its getting infected.

I have amoxicillin 500mg capsules and I put .010mg in their water. They drink the half bowl of water in one day with a tiny bit left. I am not sure I am putting enough or maybe too much.

It's freezing outside so I will keep them until spring at least. If they get used to me they can live here.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
W


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Ckore! Welcome to the forum!

It was very nice of you to care for the deer mice.

It sounds like what you are already doing is great. You could try to apply a small amount of Neosporin on the injury. It is better to treat it more frequently in small quantities, to avoid the baby or mother to ingest it. If it is an open-wound, avoid using loose bedding. Try to make sure the baby has easy access to food and water. If it is eating regularly, it will probably recover but may or may not be handicapped depending on the severity.

Are the babies weaned? If so, you may want to monitor their genders to avoid accidental litters.

Best of luck!


----------



## ckore (Oct 30, 2017)

The babies are weaned and about 3/4 the size of mom. Believe it or not the wild mother lets me pick her up and 2 of the babies do too. The 3rd baby nips me when I pick her up, not a hard bite though.

I give them raw peanuts, cashews, peanut butter, and gourmet mice foot. They prefer the peanut butter and cashews though.

They are in a fish tank right now but I am building them a 2x2 and 1 foot high with a tile ground, soft bedding, hiding places (fish caves and foliage from walmart) and I will be adding a metal mesh separation for boys and girls.

The amoxicillin is working. I will get Neosporin today and apply with qtip. He does eat regularly and limps around very well. It's not a open wound, more like a scab.

There is more I need to catch, cats are locked up in my room at night and when I am not around until then.

Thanks


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

If it has already scabbed, I recommend not placing Neosporin on the wound. It will soften the scab and may cause it to break off or for the mouse to chew it.

Sounds like he will be fine, just give it time.


----------



## ckore (Oct 30, 2017)

Ok. I didn't get the Neosporin and after 3 days of antibiotics he is putting weight on his leg again. One of the new ones has a closed eye so I will keep doing the amox for a few more days.

I have caught 10 so far including the mom. Having the mom with them makes them so happy. The boys will still be able to see her through the mesh after the home is built.

The home is almost built (3/4), I will post pictures when it is done.

I was thinking of keeping them in the basement because of my cats. It doesn't get below 55F down there. I hope that isn't too cold.

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

No problem!


----------

